# /dev/hdc: Read-only file system error.



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

I downloaded InstantCake..... I bought it from www.dvrupgrade.com.................

Problem, when it asked me if I am ready to clear my drive I hit y and hit enter...

/dev/hdc: Read-only file system
Restore failed: Unable to open destination device for writing.
tpip: error opening /dev/hdc: Read-only file system

Cannot continue -- Process aborted

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NOTES: I formated the drive with fat32 before I put it in this computer.... could that be the problem????


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Where are your drives connected? It sounds like hdc might be your CD drive.


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

When I go to BIOS it says this a little down the way........

Primary Drive 0 ...................... Hard Drive
Primary Drive 1 ...................... Off
Secondary Drive 0 .................... CD-ROM Reader
Secondary Drive 1 .................... Off

   

Also... like I said... I formatted the drive I am trying to use in FAT32 earlier...


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

Ha... ha... figured it out... I switched the IDE cables on the cd and hard drives and it started working......


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Based on your list above, hdc was the CD drive. When you swapped cables, the CD was moved to hda and the hard drive moved to hdc.


----------

